# "-proof" as in "squirrel-proof," "child-proof"



## akana

Terve!

Is there a corollary in Finnish for "-proof?" A "child-proof cap," for example, makes prescription medication inaccessible to children. A "squirrel-proof feeder" will feed the birds, but squirrels can't partake (in theory). How would you express this in Finnish?

Kiitos!


----------



## DrWatson

There is no single way to translate adjectives with -proof. For example, waterproof is _vedenpitävä_ or_ vesitiivis_ but soundproof is _äänieristetty_ and bulletproof is _luodinkestävä_. I think _-kestävä_ is often used, but in my opinion it can only be used with non-animate things like bombs (_pomminkestävä_), shock (_iskunkestävä_) or ovens (_uuninkestävä_). For example a childproof lock is simply _lapsilukko_. A squirrelproof bird feeder could be translated as _oravilta suojattu lintulauta_, for instance.


----------



## sakvaka

-_turvallinen_ is also used to talk about children, although it might be due to English influence.

_Lapsiturvallinen koti, portti, ylijännitesuoja, lääkepakkaus, korkki..._


----------

